# Tolls



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/germanys-...rs-130-euros-183235543--business.html#utmlWkV


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this was reported back in July here

looks like it's a bit nearer being passed.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Dobrindt's CSU wants foreign motorists to pay tolls on motorways because they think it is unfair that foreigners travel for free in Germany while German drivers have to pay tolls in neighbouring countries like Austria, Switzerland and France."


What strange logic :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Dobrindt's CSU wants foreign motorists to pay tolls on motorways because they think it is unfair that foreigners travel for free in Germany while German drivers have to pay tolls in neighbouring countries like Austria, Switzerland and France."


What strange logic :lol:


----------

